# Black Cherry Soda



## Rusty Gribble (May 22, 2011)

here are some shots of this purple lady


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 22, 2011)

:stoned:


Wonderful work....How does she smell?...Like that and only in 4th week..thanks for shareing

take care and be safe


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 22, 2011)

way to go!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (May 22, 2011)

thanks guys. she smells heavenly. a berry skunk type smell, best way to describe it at this point in flowering.


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2011)

Me likey..............:hubba:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 23, 2011)

Man i love that. So dank. Must find one.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (May 28, 2011)

she is a beauty


----------



## nouvellechef (May 29, 2011)

Looking good Rusty!


----------



## powerplanter (May 29, 2011)

Man, those buds are beautiful.  Nice pics. also.  I can almost taste them.  You get some rep. for that.:aok: :tokie:


----------



## valleyboy (May 29, 2011)

I find this very funny.  Not your buds, they look great.  Today a buddy of mine was telling me about his friend getting this strain (said friend paid $65 for an 8th, get real!), this was the first time hearing of this strain and I come on MP and here it is! Looks great, let me know how she tastes when she's done.




:aok:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 12, 2011)

got around a week until she hits the chopping block. can't wait to try her out


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 12, 2011)

OOOHHH, i wanna smoke some of that.  Very nice bro.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 19, 2011)

after a fun grow with her, she finally got harvested. she smells just like her name. nice purple/pink buds. glad i got some more of her going


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 19, 2011)

A gorgeous plant and incredible pics.


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2011)

Hot hot hot.....very nice my friend. Pm to come over at cannetics... 

Looks hella hella Dank.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

Incredible!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks everyone for stopping in. i really cannot wait to toke my first hit of this girl!


----------



## BBFan (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice job Rusty.  Great colors.  Hope she tastes as good as she looks.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 19, 2011)

i'm thinking we're gonna have another colorful BPOTM   

what a beauty, rusty


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree with this guy here ^

Preferrably the last 4th to last one on post #13


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice pics! Beautiful Plant!

I cant wait to flower out my Plushberry!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jun 19, 2011)

plushberry is one of subcool crosses, but what did he cross with the bcs in that one?? i know ace of spades is JTR x BCS, which im sure is straight fire.

thanks again, ive never had a BPOTM, i submitted one, just keep your eye out and vote


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jun 19, 2011)

BCS x Space Queen 

Should be awesome!


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Rusty.  Really nice buds man.  Just a beautiful plant.  Nice job bro.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome nugs. Congrats


----------

